# Pier Jigging Lakers in GH



## lucasdean79 (Nov 5, 2021)

Anyone got any Info on jigging the piers and channel walls in GH? I'd love to get into some Lakers, Browns or some whitefish this year. Being new to the area last year, I think I missed them. Went out for the first time today, but it was waaaaay to windy and the waves made keeping a jig vertical darn near impossible. I'd live to hear anyone's advice.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Try casting large 1/2 ounce to 1 ounce inline spinners. (You may need to make them yourself).


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Big heavy jigs are usually good for lakers


----------



## Manolin (Feb 20, 2021)

Fish from the north side, the Paid henchmen of the wealthy are locking the south pier parking lot. In the wind, I’m not shy about moving up to a 2 oz jigging spoon, like a p-line. A pox on those locking up the south as well as their children.


----------



## lucasdean79 (Nov 5, 2021)

Looks like the wind has died right off this morning, so I'm gonna go get after it again this morning. I've been using 3/4 oz jiggin raps and jiggin spoons of the same size. Hopefully I'm on the right track. I've heard of guys also doing well this time of year for browns with smelt. I usually fish steelies off the lakeside north pier, but I haven't got any spawn so I'd probably be wasting my time.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Manolin said:


> Fish from the north side, the Paid henchmen of the wealthy are locking the south pier parking lot. In the wind, I’m not shy about moving up to a 2 oz jigging spoon, like a p-line. A pox on those locking up the south as well as their children.


It was still open when I drove by last night on the way back from a late dinner


----------



## Manolin (Feb 20, 2021)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Manolin said:


> Thanks for the update.


No problem. Drive by a few days a week and keep an eye on it


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

Get in the line up and jig em up. They are there right now. 

Just be careful. A lot of them have manners and will eat with their fins instead of just inhaling the bait.

Mr. Green Jean's will get ya.


----------



## Manolin (Feb 20, 2021)

Saw a couple of guys jigging in the channel late yesterday afternoon/evening. That’s hatin’ them. I remember that kind of passion. Not for whites and Lakers, but to eat that kind of wind; wow.


----------



## lucasdean79 (Nov 5, 2021)

GRUNDY said:


> Get in the line up and jig em up. They are there right now.
> 
> Just be careful. A lot of them have manners and will eat with their fins instead of just inhaling the bait.
> 
> Mr. Green Jean's will get ya.


Yeah I had to throw back a couple last weekend..heartbreaking, but they dont taste good enough to be worth dealing with Green Jean's!


GRUNDY said:


> Get in the line up and jig em up. They are there right now.
> 
> Just be careful. A lot of them have manners and will eat with their fins instead of just inhaling the bait.
> 
> Mr. Green Jean's will get ya.


Yeah I had to let a couple go last weekend..heartbreaking..but better than dealing with ol Green Jeans!


----------



## lucasdean79 (Nov 5, 2021)

Manolin said:


> Saw a couple of guys jigging in the channel late yesterday afternoon/evening. That’s hatin’ them. I remember that kind of passion. Not for whites and Lakers, but to eat that kind of wind; wow.


Looks like its gonna be a ****e weekend for fishing..bums me out


----------



## lucasdean79 (Nov 5, 2021)

lucasdean79 said:


> Yeah I had to throw back a couple last weekend..heartbreaking, but they dont taste good enough to be worth dealing with Green Jean's!
> 
> Yeah I had to let a couple go last weekend..heartbreaking..but better than dealing with ol Green Jeans!







  








20211107_125017.jpg




__
lucasdean79


__
Nov 13, 2021


----------



## lucasdean79 (Nov 5, 2021)

lucasdean79 said:


> 20211107_125017.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tail hooked this ginormous carp jiggin got lakers. 40 incher!


----------



## lucasdean79 (Nov 5, 2021)

20211107_103403.jpg




__
lucasdean79


__
Nov 13, 2021







This guy wasn't as lucky. I tell you what, it's hard as hell to try and net a laker by yourself..I lost a big one trying to do it..its an art form all to itself I swear


----------



## Manolin (Feb 20, 2021)

When the swells are dropping the fish 4 feet with every wave it’s certainly a challenge. I like the noodle on my net head too, but one time trying to net alone I was trapping the net between my arms with the fish below, a big wave popped me in the mouth with net handle coming up fast. Lucky I didn’t lose a tooth.

A buddy of mine uses a homemade gaff when it’s crazy rough and he’s alone, he just aligns it under the fish, and let’s the wave drop it on the gaff hook.


----------



## lucasdean79 (Nov 5, 2021)

I met a guy out there with a hoop net. Never saw him use it because I had my net and we used that when we caught fish, but it seemed like a really good option if you're fishing alone.


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

Saw a lot of whitefish being, acquired today. 

I had 4 whiteys that needed released. No Lakers though. 

Might have to go back with some skein or single eggs soon and catch some whitefish I can keep.

Never did see a laker caught.


----------



## The Mediocre Fisherman (Jan 22, 2020)

lucasdean79 said:


> I met a guy out there with a hoop net. Never saw him use it because I had my net and we used that when we caught fish, but it seemed like a really good option if you're fishing alone.


I used to use a big hoop, bridge net when I fished out there. Was real easy to just pull the fish over it and yank them up.


----------



## lucasdean79 (Nov 5, 2021)

GRUNDY said:


> Saw a lot of whitefish being, acquired today.
> 
> I had 4 whiteys that needed released. No Lakers though.
> 
> ...


The forecast calls for 15 mph winds at least for the next 24+ hours..so that sucks. 
Do guys do better jiggin the single egg smaller hook rig or floating them off the bottom with a sliding sinker type rig?
Neither method sounds easy or fun in high winds n waves tho.


----------

